

De-Anonymizing alt.anonymous.messages - colinprince
http://ritter.vg/blog-deanonymizing_amm.html

======
kken
Man, that made me nostalgic. I want my working and populated newsgroups back.
Google groups really messed Usenet access up with the last two or three
upgrades.

Usenet really beats all of the stupid BBS, facebook groups or whatever in
usability.

